

Will do scraping project for free to have LinkedIn recommendation - haidrali

If you have any scrapping need please describe i will do it for free to have linkedin recommendation. I uses Scrapy ( a python framework ) 
Will pick only One
thanks
======
dboles99
I'll do it... email me at editing at typewriterninjas dot com and I'll tell
you about the project.

------
lomnop
can you scrap walmart ?

